# Bradley smoker temperature question



## tunaduck (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a Bradley electric smoker been using it for about 6 to 8 months and love it! Only complaint I have is getting the smoker at the temperature and then putting the meat in there and having a drop over 75-80degs. I live in Palm Beach Gardens Florida so weather is not an issue it's under my tiki hut it is not affected by wind or downdraft


----------



## tunaduck (Jan 8, 2016)

tunaduck said:


> I have a Bradley electric smoker been using it for about 6 to 8 months and love it! Only complaint I have is getting the smoker at the temperature and then putting the meat in there and having a drop over 75-80degs. I live in Palm Beach Gardens Florida so weather is not an issue it's under my tiki hut it is not affected by wind or downdraft



Anybody?


----------



## phidelt1736 (Jan 8, 2016)

The bradley has a lower powered element,  there are mods to add an element for some extra power.  I'd check the bradley forum for more unit specific info.  Personally I just adjust my cooks to account for it.  But most of my cooks on my bradley are for fish and jerky which require lower temperatures.  I love it for smoked salmon.  It's a great smoker but like the rest of them it has its specific limitations and quirks.   On the cheap you could add foil covered bricks at the bottom,  more thermal mass = more temperature stability. Or more expensive is a PID with an extra element.  It's a pretty easy installation.  The way I figure it is bbq/smoking is about low and slow and the meat is done when it's done so it's just never bugged me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mike5051 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi tunaduck,  I don't use an electric smoker, but my WSM will lose a lot of heat when loading the meat.  You are also adding a large mass of cold meat to the chamber temp.  I get my smoker up to temp, add my meat and wait for it to come back up to temp before I start calculating cooking times.  As phidelt1736 stated, the Bradley will take some time to get back up to temp.  You would have to do some mods to make it recover quicker.  

Mike


----------



## pabstman80 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a Bradley bs611 and was considering installing another element.   I have already installed a ws-1200gph pid and love it. Your always going to get the fall off when you open it up but with the pid your Temps stay very consistent. I picked mine up for 170.00 ready to plug in and program the way I wanted it.


----------



## tunaduck (Feb 5, 2016)

pabstman80 said:


> I have a Bradley bs611 and was considering installing another element.   I have already installed a ws-1200gph pid and love it. Your always going to get the fall off when you open it up but with the pid your Temps stay very consistent. I picked mine up for 170.00 ready to plug in and program the way I wanted it.



Where did you buy your PID 1200? Thanks for reply


----------



## pabstman80 (Feb 6, 2016)

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14_28

This is a link to the site I got mine at.  I hope it helps.


----------



## wellsjj (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello

I installed the second heating element last summer some time. I use the  ws-1200 also. I can say it one of the best mods I have done. It heats up very quick, And it recovers in less then half the time when meat is inserted. Also with the controller it is nice for setting up finish times and temps. because if you go by what most people recommend for the time it takes to get the internal temp to what you want. you have over cooked it by hours most of the time. I just smoked two racks of chicken legs. 220 deg. Only took a little over two hours to reach 165 internal temp. I thought my temp gauge on the Aubrey was wrong so I checked it with two different thermometers. Yep it was done that fast. So I had to foil and wrap the meat tell the rest of dinner was done.

I got every thing I needed from.

 http://yardandpool.com

Keep in mind this was in the middle of winter in Iowa about 10deg outside. 

Let me know if you have any questions.

I also got my controller from Auberins. and they have great customer service.


----------



## maineac (Jan 10, 2017)

wellsjj said:


> Hello
> 
> I installed the second heating element last summer some time. I use the  ws-1200 also. I can say it one of the best mods I have done. It heats up very quick, And it recovers in less then half the time when meat is inserted. Also with the controller it is nice for setting up finish times and temps. because if you go by what most people recommend for the time it takes to get the internal temp to what you want. you have over cooked it by hours most of the time. I just smoked two racks of chicken legs. 220 deg. Only took a little over two hours to reach 165 internal temp. I thought my temp gauge on the Aubrey was wrong so I checked it with two different thermometers. Yep it was done that fast. So I had to foil and wrap the meat tell the rest of dinner was done.
> 
> ...


I will second this.  I have had a second element and the auber PID for 5 years and it is the only way to go if you plan on keeping the Bradley.  I have an OBS and have replaced damn near every part on it at least once and some more than that but it really fills that low temp. niche nicely.  It's biggest drawback is that terrible temp. recovery but that second element is the cure.  Just bite the bullet and do it; you won't be sorry.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 10, 2017)

I used Bradley smoker for 10 years. Started with the original BS 4 rack,then got the BDS 4 rack and the BDS 6 rack. All worked great. I did product testing for them on higher watt elements had a 750w in the bds4 and a 1000w in the bds6. I also installed a fan assembly in the rear and an Auber WS-1200*C*PH. I eventually tired of the fan and PID and got rid of all my Bradleys and went back to MES....Mistake again MES POJ. I have since bought a TSM 30lb digital that blows the doors off the electric smokers i have used.

Oh yeah i still have a like new PID and fan if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## carnivalman88 (Jan 22, 2017)

nepas I might be interested in fan and PID if you still have them


----------



## trundle888 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm new to smoking and going to attemp to use the Bradley 2 rack electric smoker for the first time this weekend. I plan on smoking some pork loins at 225°. If it will take a long time to re heat after the meat goes in is it a good idea to have it a lot hotter than intended before the meat goes In so once the temp drops it will be closer to my desired cook temp and it won't take as long to reach get a steady cooking heat? 
Thanks


----------



## old sarge (Jan 25, 2017)

I don't have a Bradley but on my smoker I put cold meat into a cold smoker and do not preheat.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

Good info and links, Thx.


----------

